# Door catch



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all,
i have a broken door catch like the one in the pic below which i want to replace.
Most people will say "Brownhills" as it is a Hymer part but the last time i priced them up for an item i needed 6 weeks to get over the shock :lol: .
I have tried local accesssory stores & although they stock black/dark brown catches the base isn`t thick enough or the same lenght.
Can anyone help & does anyone know of a good motorhome/caravan dismantlers.

Many thanks Andy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy! I've just looked at MagnumMotorhomes. They have something similar in grey...

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/view_product.asp?productID=1529

And these: http://www.caravanstuff4u.co.uk/product1574.html

Is the colour important to you?

Have a go at Googling _*caravan window catch*_

HTH


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Cheers Uncle Norm, i`ll have a look at the links later when i`ve got more time to look properly.

Andy


----------

